# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Presuda u Irskoj - predimplantacijski zametak nije nerođeno dijete

## pino

Ovo je još jedna u nizu presuda u europskim zemljama u posljednjih godinu dana koje se tiču potpomognute oplodnje - uz talijanski Ustavni sud, Europski sud za ljudska prava te njemački Vrhovni sud, svaki od kojih je donio presude kojima restriktivni hrvatski zakon o "medicinskoj" oplodnji (i njegov tvorac) ima biti posramljen. 

Naime,   15.12.2009. irski Vrhovni sud donio je presudu u kojoj stoji da predimplantacijski zametci ne spadaju pod ustavnu zaštitu kojom se štiti nerođeno dijete. (ova ustavna zaštita je razlog zašto se Irska proglašava konzervativnom državom jer u velikoj većini zemalja ne postoji takva ustavna ili zakonska zaštita nerođenog djeteta, dapače, pobačaj je legalan.)

    U Irskoj ne postoji zakon o potpomognutoj oplodnji. Međutim, u irskom Ustavu piše:



> _Članak 40.3.3: Država priznaje pravo na život nerođenog djeteta i, poštujući jednako pravo na život majke, garantira u svojim zakonima poštovati, koliko god je moguće, braniti i osigurati to pravo._


Iz presude irskog Vrhovnog suda u slučaju br. 469/2006 i žalbi br. 59/2007:




> _42. U svrhu analize ustavnog pitanja sažet ću ukratko osnovne činjenice. Tužiteljica i njezin muž imali su teškoća sa začećem. Nakon liječenja tužiteljica je ostala trudna i par je dobio sina 1997. Tužiteljica je željela još djece i otišla na još jedan IVF postupak 2001. U siječnju 2002 tužilteljica i njezin muž potpisali su dokumente prije spomenute u presudi. Šest zametaka stvoreno je u klinici miješanjem jajnih stanica tužeteljice sa sjemenom muža. Tri zametka vraćena su u njenu maternicu, ona je ostala trudna i rodila kćerku 2002.  Tužiteljica i njezin muž imali su bračnih problema i sad su razvedeni. U pitanju su tri preostala zametka koja su bila zamrznuta i pohranjena u klinici._


Ostatak presude ću samo opisati, zbog sažetosti:
Tužiteljica je tražila da Država zaštiti nerođeno dijete/djecu koje predstavljaju njeni zamrznuti zametci, tako da ih vrati sebi, usprkos protivljenju svog bivšeg muža. Međutim, irski Ustav ne definira što znači „nerođeno dijete“. Irski Vrhovni sud je dakle naglasio da ne donosi definiciju „života“, „početka života“, „trenutka udahnjivanja duše“, „potencijalnog života“, „jedinstvenog ljudskog života“, kad život počinje i drugih apstrakcija povezanih s pojmom života, te da Sud nije forum u kojem se odlučuju principi znanosti, teologije ili etike, već mjesto u kojem se daje zakonska interpretacija Članka Ustava. 

A ta interpretacija je da je Članak 40.3.3. Ustava donosen osmim amandmanom na Ustav 1983. godine. On je zamijenio zakon iz 1861 kojim je pobačaj bio zločin i dozvolio da je pobačaj legalan u slučaju da se mora zaštititi zdravlje majke, ali je dao jednaka prava na život majci i nerođenom djetetu. 

Pitanje je dakle da li je uništenje predimplantacijskih zametaka pobačaj. 

Sudac smatra da *nije*, zbog sljedećeg:
  Sudac citira sljedeće medicinsko mišljenje zašto sprečavanje implantacije zametka nije pobačaj: 


> _„Medicinski govoreći... postoji mnoštvo različitosti, a jedna od njih je da je sadržaj ljudskih kanala otvorenih prema vanjštini još uvijek „izvan“ tijela. Jednostavan primjer je probava otrovnih tvari; analiza sadržaja želuca ili crijeva može pokazati da je došlo do gutanja otrova, ali ne mogu dokazati trovanje – tvar nije apsorbirana i tako je još uvijek vanjska po prirodi. Nešto što je vanjsko je nošeno samo u najlabavijem smislu – može biti ispušteno bilo namjerno, slučajno ili prirodno. Postoji malo ili nimalo sumnje da „nošenje“ povlači neku vrstu integracije s tijelom, ili kako Kennedy kaže „ne može biti gubitka trudnoće bez postojanja trudnoće_““


. 

Stoga je sudac presudio da ustavna zaštita nerođenog djeteta vrijedi tek nakon implantacije zametka. 

Sudac također smatra, budući da je uništenje predimplantacijskog zametka sličnije kontracepciji nego pobačaju, da je uplitanje države po ovom pitanju povreda prava na privatnost. (ovo pravo postoji i u Europskoj povelji o ljudskim pravima - pravo na dostojanstvo i zaštitu obitelji, a Europski sud za ljudska prava je dosudio da potpomognuta oplodnja spada pod taj Članak Povelje.)

Sudac također smatra da se ustavna zaštita u Članku 40.3.3 odnosi na posebnu vezu majke i nerođenog djeteta i balans koji postoji između života nerođenog djeteta i života majke. Ni jedno ni drugo pravo na život nije apsolutno, već postoji u kontekstu te posebne (fizičke) veze. Takva veza ne postoji između majke i zametka izvan tijela, već se stvara tek nakon implantacije. Ne zaštićuje se početak života, već nerođeno dijete, život koji ima mogućnost biti rođen. Mogućnost rođenja, ili rođenje, definira ovo pravo na zaštitu. Ta situacija javlja se tek nakon implantacije. 

Izvori:
cijeli tekst presude - THE SUPREME COURT [Appeal No: 469/2006 Appeal No: 59/2007]

http://www.politico.ie/index.php?opt...ety&Itemid=882

  Irski Ustav:
http://www.constitution.ie/reports/C...nofIreland.pdf

Članak u novinama o presudi i stanju o zakonu o potpomognutoj oplodnji u Irskoj, koji je navodno u pripremi (a prijedlog postoji još od 2001. i dozvolio bi sve kao i u Engleskoj, znači i doniranje zametaka, i surogat majčinstvo itd): 
http://archives.tcm.ie/businesspost/...story46356.asp

----------


## sanja-m

"...Irski Vrhovni sud je dakle naglasio da ne donosi definiciju „života“, „početka života“, „trenutka udahnjivanja duše“, „potencijalnog života“, „jedinstvenog ljudskog života“, kad život počinje i drugih apstrakcija povezanih s pojmom života, te da Sud nije forum u kojem se odlučuju principi znanosti, teologije ili etike, već mjesto u kojem se daje zakonska interpretacija Članka Ustava...."
Gledajući sa stanovišta crkve (i HDZ-a, ako je Milinovića za slušati  :Smile:  ) mislim da ih upravo ovo bode u oči i da žele izbjeći da Sud tj. Zakon odlučuje o ovoj temi. Po tom principu ("bolje spriječiti nego liječiti") dolazimo do suboptimalnih metoda liječenja za MPO pacijente. Kad se s druge strane gleda MPO pacijent, on se s pravom pita "zašto spriječiti, a ne liječiti?".

----------


## pino

Iako se ne tiče MPO, ističem ovdje da se irski članak ustava koji zabranjuje pobačaj upravo nalazi na Europskom sudu za ljudska prava, a presuda se očekuje do kraja godine. 
http://www.lifesitenews.com/ldn/2010/nov/10110309.html 



> Smeaton described the awful campaign being waged in Ireland to topple  that country's historic and constitutional protection for the unborn.   The European Court of Human Rights (ECHR) will decide by the end of this  year, in the case of A, B, & C v. Ireland, whether Ireland's  constitutional protection for the unborn violates a "right" to abortion.


(ovaj članak je izrazito religijskog karaktera)

----------


## pino

Evo malo balansiranijeg članka o tome iz The Guardian: 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandsty...pean-challenge
jedna od tih žena je zatrudnila kad je bila na kemoterapiji
ali iskreno sumnjam da će Europski sud za ljudska prava dosuditi u njihovu korist

----------


## pino

U 27.5.2010. Ustavni sud Južne Koreje je također donio odluku da predimplantacijski zametak ne spada pod zaštitu prava na život (koji se nalazi u Ustavima mnogo zemalja), odnosno da ne uživa sva prava koji imaju svi rođeni (ili nerođeni) ljudi. 
Tekst cijele presude je ovdje, a zanimljiv je zbog raznih pozicija koje razne strane zastupaju: 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/32497374/S...-human-embryos

----------


## pino

Zanimljiv je i slučaj Evans protiv Engleske, kojeg ćete se možda sjetiti i iz novina. Žena je 2001. otkrila rak jajnika i prije kemoterapije su zamrzli 6 zametaka. Partner joj je obećao da ju neće napustiti i da želi biti roditelj zajedno s njom, ali to je kroz godinu dana ipak napravio i poslije joj nije dao da ih iskoristi. (Jadna žena.) Slučaj je otišao na Europski sud za ljudska prava, application no. 6339/05.
10.7.2007. Eu sud za ljudska prava je dosudio protiv nje. 
Zanimljivi dijelovi presude koji se tiču i Hrvatske



> 40.  The  storage of embryos, for varying lengths of time, appears to be permitted  in all the above States where IVF is regulated by primary or secondary  legislation, except Germany and Switzerland, where in one cycle of treatment  no more than three embryos may be created which are, in principle, to  be implanted together immediately, and Italy, where the law permits  the freezing of embryos only on exceptional, unforeseen medical grounds.





> 53.  In  her original application and in her observations before the Chamber,  the applicant complained that the provisions of English law requiring  the embryos to be destroyed once J withdrew his consent to their continued  storage violated the embryos' right to life, contrary to Article 2 of  the Convention, which reads as follows:
>  “1.  Everyone's right to life shall be protected  by law. ...”
>  54.  In  its judgment of 7 March 2006, the Chamber recalled that in _Vo v. France_ [GC], no. 53924/00, § 82, ECHR 2004-VIII, the  Grand Chamber had held that, in the absence of any European consensus  on the scientific and legal definition of the beginning of life, the  issue of when the right to life begins comes within the margin of appreciation  which the Court generally considers that States should enjoy in this  sphere. Under English law, as was made clear by the domestic courts  in the present applicant's case, an embryo does not have independent  rights or interests and cannot claim - or have claimed on its behalf  - a right to life under Article 2. There had not, accordingly, been  a violation of that provision.


_
_

----------


## Ifigenija

Ja ne znam za druge, ali meni bi to bila moja djeca, i gotovo. Potencijalna djeca, možda, ali moja. I ja bih se borila za njih svim snagama, ako bih već bila u prilici da su van mojega tijela. Mogu sudovi zaključivati što im je drago, u to se ne razumijem. Ja ne mogu znati kad točno i kako postaje život, i imaju li dušu i kakvu i kada. Ne bih sebi dozvolila da ikoga nosim na duši, pa da ih je deset ili petnaest - ne dam. Nek ih drugi zovu i prozivaju kako god - ja ću to zvati nerođenom djecom i tako ću ih i tretirati, u skladu s njihovim stanjem, naravno.

----------


## pino

Ifigenija, u Hrvatskoj se radi baš o tome da se žene bore za svoju nerođenu djecu
jer ono što se sad događa je BACANJE ZAMETAKA jer se ne smiju zamrznuti
ono što se sad događa su TROJKE jer se zametak ne smije zamrznuti
ono što se sad događa su bezuspješni postupci i bačene jajne stanice (jer se jajne stanice ne isplati zamrzavati)
(a upravo sam pročitala jednu znanstvenu studiju gdje su između ostalog zamrzavali zametke i znaš koliko ih se uspješno odmrznulo - 90 od 90 - tj. SVI)

----------


## Ifigenija

Užasno mi je žao zbog toga  :Sad:

----------


## krojachica

Sa smrznutim zamecima je problem dvojakog dozivljaja istih s obzirom na situaciju u kojoj se nalazimo :
Kad jos nemamo djece,ili zeljeni broj djece mi ih u emocionalnom smislu dozivljavamo kao djecu,
Kad postignemo zeljeni broj djece, trazimo ispriku i potvrdu da oni nisu djeca.
Zbog te dualnosti naseg odnosa prema njima, tesko je donijeti pravedan zakonski propis koji ce regulirat 
Ovo podrucje

----------


## krojachica

Pod ovo drugo spada i slucaj kad se promijene i druge okolnosti , odnosno u situacijama kad oni postanu nezeljeni

----------


## frka

Krojachice, vodile su se brojne rasprave na tu temu na forumu. potraži zaključane MPO teme na FK-u gdje smo 10000000000 puta iznijeli argumente koji opovrgavaju silne laži iznesene o MPO i zamrzavanju i svemu i svačemu. i prije svega se upoznaj sa statistikama. 12js=1 beba.

----------


## Snekica

Potpis na frku!

----------


## Ginger

također

----------


## Inesz

> Sa smrznutim zamecima je problem dvojakog dozivljaja istih s obzirom na situaciju u kojoj se nalazimo :
> Kad jos nemamo djece,ili zeljeni broj djece mi ih u emocionalnom smislu dozivljavamo kao djecu,
> Kad postignemo zeljeni broj djece, trazimo ispriku i potvrdu da oni nisu djeca.
> Zbog te dualnosti naseg odnosa prema njima, tesko je donijeti pravedan zakonski propis koji ce regulirat 
> Ovo podrucje



ljudi imaju pravo na emotivni odnos prema svojim embrijima.

emotivan odnos i osobni stav nisu znanost.

----------


## Jelena

Potpis na frku!

----------

